# question about buck and pregnant goat



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i have 3 goats 2 pygmy does (mother 2yrs old & daughter 7mos old), 1 fainter buck 1 yr. the mother is prego again when she came back(long story).so we don't know what kind of goat she mated with. she seems to be driving my buck nuts he is still trying to mate with her like breaking the fence and all to get to her. i know there is a big baby i can feel it and hear it and see it. what is drive my goat nuts? (he will not let the mother eat but will let the baby eat) is it because she is close to kiddin or cause shes prego?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you know when she is due again? If I read that correct, you said trying to breed her thought the fence so they are not together, correct? If I read it wrong and they are together, you need to separate them now, he can really hurt her and cause a abortion.

Now my does can stand right at the fence and touch noses with my bucks, the only time my bucks really went crazy and when my does went to him for attention is when they were in labor, but it could just be the hormones she has that is driving him crazy.

So you have no idea at all what she could be bred with? Like a huge buck, or something? I wold make sure you have a vet on stand by and others available in case she has troubles and she needs a c section.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have the buck in with the 7 month old doeling? 

If the buck is wanting the doe mature doe ...she may be in season....or close to kidding ...he seems to be able to smell her..... 

How is her udder...is it filling?

How far along is the doe suppose to be? 

What side are you feeling the baby on?

Not letting the mother eat... is just a dominance thing..... put hay in 2 different area's..... :wink:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm not sure when her due date is her and her baby ran away for a while and they came back and one came back pregnant. she has had signs of labor for almost 3 weeks now and i'm feeling the left side. her ligs r gone and teets are full and leaking i have vet on stand by and the buck jumps or breaks fence to be with pregnant goat and the youngr one i thought at first the younger goat was in heat but he don't pay attention to her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep that buck away -- he is sensing that she is close to labor (the hormones make him think she is in heat) and he will hurt her or the babies or both! 

you need to get a stronger pen for him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You say.... she has had signs of labor for 3 weeks.... what is she doing to make you think that? 
Has she tried to push? 

She does sound close...with her udder filled and ligs gone... has she been up and down , pawing nesting? 

In distress?

Just to let you know ....A goats (rumen) is on the left side, you will see alot of movement.... it is a rolling type movement and sometimes you see alot of that moving and may think it is a baby ..when it is not........check in front of her udder or the right side for babies... :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry it's her right side my left side i always check her when she is in front of me looking at me 
her new thing has been sleeping by herself and getting up and down like she can't get comfyand breathin heavey but no pushing 1wk ago she was dialated to about 50 cent peice only checked because she was in false labor for 2 hours but she has been eating,drinkin,poopin normal and peeing alot she has had to butt at the 7mos old to stop suckin on her teets. but has been wanting love and pets and attention alot the last 2 wks and she hates people but not now :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats not real labor stuff - just normal pregnancy.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Id say shes probably getting close. I have a doe I think is gonna go in the next week, and my bucks are pretty nuts over her, but they cant get in her fence, but they sure try. Grr bucks lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey... sounds like a normal pregnancy.....
when they are in the late stages...it is uncomfortable laying down...and when they do ...you will hear alot of grunting..... also... the vaginal area... may get sloppy looking and makes it appear to look like it's opening..... her body is getting ready for kidding time...some open so much ...that they may prolapse.......she doesn't sound... like she is in labor ....but may be getting closer...... when she gets into the pushing stage.... is when... babies are on the way..... Happy kidding.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------

